# Besides the obvious reasons....



## CorlewsOutdoors (May 26, 2017)

What were the reasons that persuaded/justified for you, to fork over the cash to join TU? Obviously helping the trout habitat and opening up access points. But, what else? Sell it to me without preaching please, lol. TIA folks.


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been a member for 37 years (Holy Crap!!..that long?). I joined for one reason, to be a number. While I've help with a few projects and attended a few meetings/dinners, my thought was to just add to the constituent count that a lobbyist could through at a politician about fishing in general and trout in particular.

I'm happy with what they finally accomplished on the Pigeon River after three dam fails at the Song of the Morning property. Dam removal, nation wide has been a success also.....it seems. Fights with the Indian fishing rules in the 1980's blunted what could have been a disaster, also comes to mind.

I've personally seen dramatic improvements on the Rifle River, due to them, since the 1960's when it was marginal at best.

While I don't always agree with some of the national political policies I hold my nose, bite my tongue and pay my dues.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

I joined to help strengthen a relatively small group of individuals, with similar interests to my own . Unfortunately, we live in a political world , and usually , the interests with the deepest pockets win. I feel that if I don't stand up and contribute for what's important to me, than I have no right to complain when I disagree with the actions of others that may negatively affect my interests.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

For the free sage one...

But seriously, conservative and protection of cold streams, rivers and lakes. I've helped out with workbee's and clean ups. Very rewarding. 

I would like to see them "open" their arms a little more to include all anglers not just us fly guys.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I suppose if more non-fly guys joined then attitudes might change a bit. That they refuse to join sends a message to members that spin fisherman don't care. It's a negative feedback loop.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> For the free sage one...
> 
> But seriously, conservative and protection of cold streams, rivers and lakes. I've helped out with workbee's and clean ups. Very rewarding.
> 
> I would like to see them "open" their arms a little more to include all anglers not just us fly guys.


Free sage one?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

kzoofisher said:


> I suppose if more non-fly guys joined then attitudes might change a bit. That they refuse to join sends a message to members that spin fisherman don't care. It's a negative feedback loop.


I know what you are saying but the vast majority of the topics on angling in the national and Michigan magazine are fly oriented.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Rasputin said:


> Free sage one?


Well not free but when I joined and paid a lifetime membership fee they sent it as a "gift"


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I know what you are saying but the vast majority of the topics on angling in the national and Michigan magazine are fly oriented.


Because the majority of members are fly guys. If spinner guys would join up the national would have a reason to print articles for them and the fly guys would see they are conservation minded too. But they don't and the fly guys have a bad attitude and the spinner guys stay away and the fly guys say "See" and the spinner guys say "Bugger off" and the..... Negative feedback loop.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

kzoofisher said:


> Because the majority of members are fly guys. If spinner guys would join up the national would have a reason to print articles for them and the fly guys would see they are conservation minded too. But they don't and the fly guys have a bad attitude and the spinner guys stay away and the fly guys say "See" and the spinner guys say "Bugger off" and the..... Negative feedback loop.



Seeing as how the us spinner guys and us lowlife worm dunkers have never stole but one chunk of water from the public coffers for our own personal trade craft grounds and then were brash enough to demand that everyone pays for it even though only some can use it.......it is not too hard to see where that loop got it roots.........NOW IS IT? It's called causation, should be pretty simple shtuff to grasp.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

357Maximum said:


> Seeing as how the us spinner guys and us lowlife worm dunkers have never stole but one chunk of water from the public coffers for our own personal trade craft grounds and then were brash enough to demand that everyone pays for it even though only some can use it.......it is not too hard to see where that loop got it roots.........NOW IS IT? It's called causation, should be pretty simple shtuff to grasp.


Lulz

Seeing as how the fly guys led the charge to reduce limits to sustainable levels, end stocking to improve fishery health, and preserve and improve habitat, and the spinner guys and worm dunkers did nothing but complain about it because all they wanted to do was fill their creels, it's not hard to see where the loop got its roots.

Neither my statement or yours is particularly true but they sure are handy for arguments if you want to feel self-righteous and keep the loop going.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

kzoofisher said:


> Lulz
> 
> Seeing as how the fly guys led the charge to reduce limits to sustainable levels, end stocking to improve fishery health, and preserve and improve habitat, and the spinner guys and worm dunkers did nothing but complain about it because all they wanted to do was fill their creels, it's not hard to see where the loop got its roots.
> 
> Neither my statement or yours is particularly true but they sure are handy for arguments if you want to feel self-righteous and keep the loop going.


Speaking of TRUTH......Take a picture the next time you see worm only water and post it right here will ya. Only one sect rabidly seeks exclusionary water, and which sect that is painfully OBVIOUS.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Not that this argument hasn't been hashed over a hundred times but....

Show me a stretch of trout stream in Michigan that isn't gear restricted. You can't? There aren't any? Then tell me why those restrictions are justifiable. Are they scientifically based? Has it always been the way? Because fishing that way is just "wrong"? There must be some reason that 100% of trout fishing is closed to an otherwise legal method of fishing.


----------

